
Show HN: Zero-friction audio calls for spontaneous remote collaboration - pr0duktiv
http://shouldertap.app
======
lsoenke
This is interesting. Most of the time I have issues to discuss with colleagues
I message them, which ends up in a 10-mins back-and-forth on-and-off message
exchange and then the scheduling of a call. I will definitely give this a try.

------
lvkleis
I’ve had several projects recently involving many short
clarification/discussion calls, seems useful for that once the functionality
is more baked out - cool idea!

------
codingdave
How is this different than just hitting the call icon in Slack? Then I even
already have individual or group calls ready to go in one click.

~~~
pr0duktiv
On Slack, you need to wait for your colleague to accept the call. We want to
give users the option to be in an "active" state, where they immediately can
talk to each other. If I am working on a project in XCode for example and want
to ask my coworker about an idea i have, I don't have to switch apps, search
the colleague, press call and wait for them to answer. I just move the mouse
to the menu, see that they are active and I am instantly connected

